# really annoyed re pets4homes site



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought id put this here as its breeding related and im more likely to get other breeders responnces as to whether anyone else is having issus with the site.

Iv just updated my ad about 2 hour ago and now its just saying my ad is waiting approval for some reason not sure why its not a new ad i just updated it,so now my ad isnt showing which is rather annoying as today would be a good day for kitten sales (everyone not at work).

Iv contacted support but have had no response im so annoyed!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

That's strange, they usually do that for a first ad don't they... maybe it is a fault in their system, not good for you trying to sell your babies though.
I hope your ad is showing on the site soon.Maybe you have had no response after contacting support with it being Sunday, they may not be anyone there today.
I haven't had that problem before.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Wot a mare .... The only ads I can see of your are the red bi and your two stud boys Sara .... Must to a problem with the site ... Hope it come back soon


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Wot a mare .... The only ads I can see of your are the red bi and your two stud boys Sara .... Must to a problem with the site ... Hope it come back soon


Yes thats right rach.Its still not working yet im furious.

Got my new baby today though!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes thats right rach.Its still not working yet im furious.
> 
> Got my new baby today though!


pictures pictures pretty please


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wicket said:


> pictures pictures pretty please


lol will get some next week she a little shy.here she is though.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes thats right rach.Its still not working yet im furious.
> 
> Got my new baby today though!


Whoop whoop.... Don't forget the rules .... Pics when she is settled


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> I thought id put this here as its breeding related and im more likely to get other breeders responnces as to whether anyone else is having issus with the site.
> 
> Iv just updated my ad about 2 hour ago and now its just saying my ad is waiting approval for some reason not sure why its not a new ad i just updated it,so now my ad isnt showing which is rather annoying as today would be a good day for kitten sales (everyone not at work).
> 
> Iv contacted support but have had no response im so annoyed!


PM me your email address and I will have a look. The reason it has done this will be because we filter certain words which are commonly used by scammers and this will have triggered your advert to go back to waiting for approval. If you email me I will sort this out and let you know which word to ammend.

Regards
Pets4Homes.co.uk


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lol will get some next week she a little shy.here she is though.
> 
> View attachment 122682
> 
> ...


Gorgeous gorgeous  im sooo jealous


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Whoop whoop.... Don't forget the rules .... Pics when she is settled


oh i will i need some for my website anyhow,so weird shes born exact same day as my litter 


wicket said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous  im sooo jealous


aw cheers hun are you bi point converted?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

petforum said:


> PM me your email address and I will have a look. The reason it has done this will be because we filter certain words which are commonly used by scammers and this will have triggered your advert to go back to waiting for approval. If you email me I will sort this out and let you know which word to ammend.
> 
> Regards
> Pets4Homes.co.uk


Thankyou its working now you must have sorted it  weird that as the only word i changed was (sold).


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Have another look hunni .... As I can not see any of your ads now


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Have another look hunni .... As I can not see any of your ads now


i know its done it again :incazzato:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> i know its done it again :incazzato:


Your on the hit list lol ....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Your on the hit list lol ....


Its just one of those days.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Its just one of those days.


Tell me about it ... If it could go wrong it has today's Small things that really get you mad ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Tell me about it ... If it could go wrong it has today's Small things that really get you mad ...


..like husbands? lol.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Lol yes they are really a pain in the ass


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Love your new little baby,:001_tt1: what are you calling her?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Love your new little baby,:001_tt1: what are you calling her?


Things havnt worked out with the kitten,im not having her now.If you read my other thread re hind dew claws well that's the reason why. Its a shame but if its not right its not right.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, yes I will have a look at your thread on dew claws, she is beautiful but the right one will come along soon I'm sure.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Aww, what a shame, she looked a cutie! Was she from a breeder in Shropshire ?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> Aww, what a shame, she looked a cutie! Was she from a breeder in Shropshire ?


That's correct TF.


----------



## Ivo Dula (Apr 19, 2016)

I have posted my ad YESTERDAY evening and it's still WAITING FOR APPROVAL, so it isn't showing. Have sent email to the website provider, but no answer...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ivo Dula said:


> I have posted my ad YESTERDAY evening and it's still WAITING FOR APPROVAL, so it isn't showing. Have sent email to the website provider, but no answer...


They won't work overnight, and I don't think they make promises about how quickly adverts will be approved.


----------

